# Good day!



## vanila house (Aug 27, 2011)

Good day there. I have moved my house from one place to another in NSW Sydney and I 've carried on spous visa.I 've to tell you this I from Thailand I was married in 2010 my wedding reception is the house of my husband in Sydney then I got tourist visa and we decide to marry I have to go back to Thailand when my tourist visa expired since then I entries to Australia again in 26 Jan 2011 with my spous visa.Now we moving home I need suggestion how can I notice immigration that's my president is changing.Thanks.


----------

